# Nurture re-doing website- loyalty points expiring



## Cindy2428 (Jun 5, 2016)

I went to go see what was new at Nurture, and there is an announcement that they will have a new website up on 6/25 and that she will be dis-continuing the loyalty $$ program. She is also offering an additional 5% code as well. Don't lose your money!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I only had $3, but ordered a couple I'm low on, and some of my much-loved-soon-to-be-discontinued Teal mica.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2016)

Dagnammit, I couldn't let my vouchers expire so I got a few micas that I've been eyeing - knowing I won't be able to use them for a long time.

Dibbles: check out MO Peacock when that supply of Teal runs low. It's the same.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 5, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Dagnammit, I couldn't let my vouchers expire so I got a few micas that I've been eyeing - knowing I won't be able to use them for a long time.
> 
> Dibbles: check out MO Peacock when that supply of Teal runs low. It's the same.



I have a sample coming of the Peacock  It's nice to know that it won't be forever gone! And of course you had to get some mica - at least it's easy to pack!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting this.  I had 11.00 sitting there that expired today.  So, I got some more micas and a glitter.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 6, 2016)

I had $6.50 waiting for me, so three  days ago I ordered mica and fragrance oil. Just got the tracking number today. Never had any issues with Nurtures shipping.

Wondering what the new site is going to be like...


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 6, 2016)

Carrie is on a roll. I just got a tracking number from my order yesterday. 

Luv ya, Nurture soap!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 6, 2016)

She is usually pretty quick. They are great to order from


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 6, 2016)

I don`t think I have ordered from anyone who is as quick as those guys over at Nurture, hands down! Or as nice! <3


----------



## Cosmo (Jun 12, 2016)

You all just totally made my day! Thank you!

The new website is different, but really cool. It will eliminate some of the hiccups that are experienced with the current site, like sign-in issues, etc. We recently moved into a new and much bigger location, so we are able to offer more products. These will all be available on the new site.

The new site is also much easier to customize and maintain, which is great for me personally since I do all my own web design and maintenance. This will mean I have more time to dedicate to product development and customers, which are parts of my job I adore!

I can give you a sneak peek if you want one.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 12, 2016)

Dang, Carrie. It was 2 years ago that I made my first colorant purchase ever - Nurture's Brights and Pastels (Did I remember the name right?) sample collections. You were working out of a closet at the time, and now you're moving to a larger place for the second time!!  Congratulations on your growing and developing business! Your micas give the most predictable results I've found and I look forward to seeing the new items!


----------



## Cosmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Isn't it crazy?!? I look back and it feels surreal; like I've just been along for the ride. I work like crazy, though. Right now I'm cleaning my refrigerator, and I wish I were at work! lol I guess I can say I love my job!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 12, 2016)

Of course we want a sneak peak on your new site! Amazing lady she does it all.  I would love to arrange a visit to your new location. Take pics and bring them back here. Congrats Carrie on all of your hard work. You've earned it, Cindy.


----------



## Cosmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Cindy, you know I love you! I will post a screenshot tomorrow.


----------

